

Ask HN: What are the best wordpress themes for coder bloggers? - obilgic

What are the best wordpress themes for coder bloggers?
======
nreece
The Journalist theme is quiet good -
<http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/journalist> Clean, simple and suitable for
a coding blog.

------
draegtun
I've gone through a few different free wordpress themes with my blog. Its
better to avoid three column layouts because posted code can get quite busy &
squashed. Generally the simpler the layout the better.

I'm currently using Vigilance: <http://thethemefoundry.com/vigilance/>

------
s1m0n
Check out the 'rounded' theme: e.g. <http://simonhf.wordpress.com/>

